# I think something is WRONG with me!



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think I know something is wrong!  One person with one Kindle does not need two or even three Oberon covers and several Borsa Bella bags!  I'm about to die because Oberon accidently sent me the wrong color in Maple Riverbed.  I ordered green and saddle arrived.  They are great about sending the green one with a prepaid package for the return of the saddle.  However, I get on here and see the ROH in purple ..... oh and the River Garden in Red and then I see Borsa Bella bags to match them ....... I'm loosing my mind!  I got two Borsa Bella bags one for me and one for my mom and she has not arrived yet so I'm just fretting over which one to keep and which one to give!  The orange and red one I picked out for her will look great with the red River Garden!  I have the one decal girl skin that is brown and aqua and that doesn't go with anything but I love it.  I think my head is spinning!  Oh what to do!  I will probably get one more Oberon but I have to decide between the purple ROH and the red River Garden I really really don't need both!    I feel like I need to attend a support group meeting!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Join the club! We are all obsessed with Oberon covers. I have actually thought about buying more Kindles just to put the covers on them. Yes, sick, I know.

L


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Just think about all the money you save from downloading free books or discounted books!  And how you're supporting the economy!

Also, I figure that if you rotate your covers every few months it will extend their life and keep you from getting tired of looking at the same thing all the time.  I am also getting ready to order a second oberon, Tree of Life in green.  And in a few months maybe I'll get that red sun.  That way I have variety so I always have something to match the skin I'm using.  I don't want to limit my skin choices because of my cover!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wrong?  Nothing is wrong with you!!!! It's all Oberon's fault for adding all of the designs and colors. How dare them listen to us.   We are helping the economy, right?


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

khttk-  I know exactly what you mean.  My KK came with the dragonfly pond cover.  I ordered ROH in purple.  I love them both.  Now I see River Garden in red and really like it.  I swear I am obsessed.  I bought a borsa bella bag that matched both but then really didn't want to carry my purse and the bag so I went out and bought a bigger purse that I could put my KK and cover in.  I use my borsa bella bag to organize the accessories (extra cover, charger, extra charger).  Who ever thought that something you bought to read on could cause so much want, I expected to want books but not all these extras.  Oh well, it is still fun, and as long as I can afford it no one is hurt, and reading these posts I know that I am not alone!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

dablab said:


> khttk- I know exactly what you mean. My KK came with the dragonfly pond cover. I ordered ROH in purple. I love them both. Now I see River Garden in red and really like it. I swear I am obsessed. I bought a borsa bella bag that matched both but then really didn't want to carry my purse and the bag so I went out and bought a bigger purse that I could put my KK and cover in. I use my borsa bella bag to organize the accessories (extra cover, charger, extra charger). Who ever thought that something you bought to read on could cause so much want, I expected to want books but not all these extras. Oh well, it is still fun, and as long as I can afford it no one is hurt, and reading these posts I know that I am not alone!!!


LOL I also bought a new purse. I'm not even a purse person, but it had to be perfect for my KK. Now I'm getting shoulder pain carrying it. What we do for our babies....


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

It's a highly contagious disease. I think each and every one of us has caught it.


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Helping the economy, yes yes, buying American, yes all good things!  Rotating the covers!  Oh bless you all for making me feel better!  I have a birthday in two weeks and I will tell me my husband I want one of those covers now let's see ... ROH or River Garden ........ hmmmmm!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Join the club! We are all obsessed with Oberon covers. I have actually thought about buying more Kindles just to put the covers on them. Yes, sick, I know.
> 
> L


I think you could have stopped with the underlined portion for most of us. So sad, so sad.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Now the obsessing over which cover begins. Maybe he will spring for both.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

khttk98 said:


> I don't think I know something is wrong! One person with one Kindle does not need two or even three Oberon covers and several Borsa Bella bags! I'm about to die because Oberon accidently sent me the wrong color in Maple Riverbed. I ordered green and saddle arrived. They are great about sending the green one with a prepaid package for the return of the saddle. However, I get on here and see the ROH in purple ..... oh and the River Garden in Red and then I see Borsa Bella bags to match them ....... I'm loosing my mind! I got two Borsa Bella bags one for me and one for my mom and she has not arrived yet so I'm just fretting over which one to keep and which one to give! The orange and red one I picked out for her will look great with the red River Garden! I have the one decal girl skin that is brown and aqua and that doesn't go with anything but I love it. I think my head is spinning! Oh what to do! I will probably get one more Oberon but I have to decide between the purple ROH and the red River Garden I really really don't need both!  I feel like I need to attend a support group meeting!


Here...let me make it worse. Your brown & aqua skin (Disarray?) would look great with the saddle Maple Riverbed. I almost got that one to go with my saddle Tree of Life. 
I know what you mean though - I think that's why I got my Oberon on eBay - made the choice easier. When I look at all of them online, it's hard to narrow it down to one. Luckily ToL was one of my top choices. Of course then there was only the one color, now I'd have to choose between saddle & green & I don't know which I'd pick! (But I tell myself the saddle is a classic color that I'll never get tired of - which is true enough.) But I still love the red Sun, and the purple RoH.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It makes me a little mad that Amazon made the new Kindle just a fraction bigger. I wish I could switch the covers between my K1 and K2. If I knew I could do that, I'd be ordering up my ROH in a heartbeat. As it is, I am having a hard time deciding what to do. Sigh....

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't it funny that one little device designed to read books can cause all of us to completely lose our minds over how to accessorize it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Isn't it funny that one little device designed to read books can cause all of us to completely lose our minds over how to accessorize it?


Yes, it is. On top of that, before November 2008, I never even knew Oberon designs existed and now I feel like I want to buy one of everything they make!

L


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, it is. On top of that, before November 2008, I never even knew Oberon designs existed and now I feel like I want to buy one of everything they make!
> 
> L


I am with you on that one. Until this board, I had never heard of decalgirl, oberon design, borsa bella, strangedog.....the list goes on. My DH doesn't see it quite like I do, so I tell him that I am doing my part to stimulate the economy. He just shakes his head & laughs! 
kjn


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It makes me a little mad that Amazon made the new Kindle just a fraction bigger. I wish I could switch the covers between my K1 and K2. If I knew I could do that, I'd be ordering up my ROH in a heartbeat. As it is, I am having a hard time deciding what to do. Sigh....
> 
> L


That's why I'm glad I got the velcro - I think it'll be much easier to potentially switch to a new Kindle with velcro (I've seen at least one person who was able to put her K2 in her K1 cover with velcro). I wasn't thinking about that at the time, I just liked the look.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, it is. On top of that, before November 2008, I never even knew Oberon designs existed and now I feel like I want to buy one of everything they make!


I knew about them before, but it hadn't occurred to me to check them out online. I have a 5x7 journal from them that I've had for about a million years. I don't even remember where I got it, and now it looks like they don't make the design anymore. That makes me a little sad, because it would have made a nice Kindle design!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with you, you've come to the right place.  Now grab a chair, sit down and order more accessories


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL....I hope you realize that many of the folks on here are enablers.  
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL!  Understand completely!  But here's my question.  What did you spend your money on before Kindle  Collections  DTBs??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Boyds bears and cross stitch, purses, shoes, clothes...sometimes food.  LOL


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Believe me, you are not alone! First I bought a brown BorsaBella bag and ordered a mocha executive M-Edge, then when M-Edge came out with the prodigy case I canceled the executive and ordered the mocha prodigy, then when DecalGirl came out with K2 skins the skin that I wanted (Fantasy Green) didn't match the brown bag I had bought, so I bought a green BorsaBella bag (which has a BLACK zipper and strap, so I canceled my mocha prodigy M-Edge and reordered the prodigy in black), but it turns out the green of my BorsaBella bag and the green of my skin don't match at all, so I just ordered a new skin (Autumn Dots) that I'm hoping will match my green BorsaBella bag, and I'm giving the brown BorsaBella bag to my mom.

WHEW!

If Autumn Dots doesn't match my bag, I'm probably going to tear my hair out, lol!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tippy said:


> LOL! Understand completely! But here's my question. What did you spend your money on before Kindle Collections DTBs??


In 2005, my husband and I went to Sweden and bought a car, then drove around Norway for two weeks. I had planned the whole trip, including some pretty economical hotels, but it still was a major trip and hefty expense.

Then, in 2006, my son went to college and I started paying for that. College tuition made the trip to Norway look like pocket change. Looking back, I am glad we splurged when we did.

Before Norway, I have no idea what we spent money on. Kids, I think. LOL

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Join the club! We are all obsessed with Oberon covers. I have actually thought about buying more Kindles just to put the covers on them. Yes, sick, I know.
> 
> L


I still have the stock cover on my naked KK, I tell myself I have more money to spend on books that way!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine is nekkid with the Amazon cover. I am trying to justify an Oberon cover and maybe a BorsaBella bag, but I can't spend the money right now...but maybe...

It is ok to look, right?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Join the club! We are all obsessed with Oberon covers. I have actually thought about buying more Kindles just to put the covers on them. Yes, sick, I know.
> 
> L


I have thought the very same thing.....and the skins! I go crazy for skins, Strangedogs, and the Oberon covers just totally kill me... if I ever win the Lottery, my first action will be to buy Oberons up and down the street!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> n 2005, my husband and I went to Sweden and bought a car, then drove around Norway for two weeks. I had planned the whole trip, including some pretty economical hotels, but it still was a major trip and hefty expense


Okay, did anyone else have to read that three times to realize that Leslie and her husband didn't buy a car in Sweden? I was wondering what sort of obscene rental rate would justify having to take out a Swedish want ad to sell a car at the end of your trip. (Just try not to the about the Swedish chef selling you a car now. I'll wait here.)


I'm on my third kindle skin, and I'm frankly embarassed to admit I have three Oberon covers, 1 m-edge cover, and one cover I made from a converted journal. Although I gave the m-edge cover and one of the skins to my mom. It wouldn't do for me to talk about the other things I collect. We could be here the rest of the month.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Okay, did anyone else have to read that three times to realize that Leslie and her husband didn't buy a car in Sweden? I was wondering what sort of obscene rental rate would justify having to take out a Swedish want ad to sell a car at the end of your trip. (Just try not to the about the Swedish chef selling you a car now. I'll wait here.)


We did buy the car in Sweden. Well, actually, we bought it in NH but we picked it up in Sweden. We drove around for two weeks and then dropped it off at the Saab dealership in Gotenburg. It was shipped back to the US and I picked it up in NH 6 weeks after getting home from the trip. I still have the Swedish license plates in the trunk.

In Europe, if you drive a car for 100 km, it is considered used and the import taxes are much less. Because we dropped it off in Gotenburg, the shipping was free. If we dropped it off somewhere else (they had a list of about a dozen drop off cities) we would have had to pay a fee, ranging from $295 to $2500. Rome was the most expensive, I think, but we didn't go anywhere near Rome, just stayed in Sweden and Norway.

Here I am in front of the Saab dealer in Trollhatten, where we picked up the car:


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, you have the most interesting stories.  thank you for sharing.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie, you have the most interesting stories. thank you for sharing.
> deb


It was a great trip. We had talked about it for years and finally, in 2005 decided to go ahead. That year was my 50th birthday and we knew that, starting in 2006, we'd be facing college tuition for probably an eight year stretch. So we decided to splurge, although Saab did give lots of incentives: 10% discount on the price, $2000 in travel money, free pickup at the airport and trip to the Saab dealer, one night hotel for two, with dinner, and free shipping home.

I am doubly glad we did it, now with GM about to go out of business and Saab hoping for a bailout from the Swedish government. I imagine that the international pickup program will be one of the first things they'll get rid of, if they haven't axed it already.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

rofl, I stand corrected then. I thought you had omitted a comma. But your version is even better, and you look extremely cool in a convertible. And you found free shipping for a _car_? I bow to your superior shopping skills, for you are in fact the ninja master of shopping.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl, I stand corrected then. I thought you had omitted a comma. But your version is even better, and you look extremely cool in a convertible. And you found free shipping for a _car_? I bow to your superior shopping skills, for you are in fact the ninja master of shopping.


Yup. It's part of the program (see my other post). Volvo, BMW, and Mercedes also all have (well, maybe had, I haven't checked in a few years) international pick up programs. The free or almost-free shipping is a big perk.

L


----------



## Christinac130 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tippy said:


> LOL! Understand completely! But here's my question. What did you spend your money on before Kindle Collections DTBs??


Kindle adornments are just the latest for me. I've been decorating other electronics...Treos, Centros, iPods, laptops (the list is never ending) for years. I think it's in our nature to make things pretty


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Christinac130 said:


> Kindle adornments are just the latest for me. I've been decorating other electronics...Treos, Centros, iPods, laptops (the list is never ending) for years. I think it's in our nature to make things pretty


Maybe it's because I'm a guy, but I prefer to think of it as personalizing, rather than making it pretty. I'm sure it comes down to the same thing.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My other half has been going on for weeks about how crazy I am with the Kindle thing.  Well, finally this morning, I think it's starting to rub off on him.  He started talking about how I should buy him one for his birthday so he could read the newspaper on it.  I told him our local newspaper isn't listed but he could get USA today and the Wall Street Journal on it.  Then he started in on wanting a blue skin and a Cole Haan cover.  I bet before the weekend is over, we'll have his ordered and then will soon be a 2 Kindle household.  I'm surprised how quickly he has come around to this.  I'm usually the one with the gadgets in the house.  At least now I won't have to hear about how much I'm spending on this thing (not that I pay any attention to it anyway!).


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, it is. On top of that, before November 2008, I never even knew Oberon designs existed and now I feel like I want to buy one of everything they make!
> 
> L


It's funny you mention that...i found out about Oberon from here not too long after joining in Dec. and i now have 2 journals, an address book, and 2 kindle covers, not to mention the older photo books on ebay that they are no longer making that I'm seriously considering...and 3 borsa bella bags...where do you get those little black bars on the bottom of your postings? i'm going to need to accessorize my postings, too ;0)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sob!  I'm so proud of all of you....

Betsy
Accessories Queen


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> ...where do you get those little black bars on the bottom of your postings? i'm going to need to accessorize my postings, too ;0)


Here is the link. Happy accessorizing
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,344.0.html


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

tada!!!  Thanks Intinst!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> My other half has been going on for weeks about how crazy I am with the Kindle thing. Well, finally this morning, I think it's starting to rub off on him. He started talking about how I should buy him one for his birthday so he could read the newspaper on it. I told him our local newspaper isn't listed but he could get USA today and the Wall Street Journal on it. Then he started in on wanting a blue skin and a Cole Haan cover. I bet before the weekend is over, we'll have his ordered and then will soon be a 2 Kindle household. I'm surprised how quickly he has come around to this. I'm usually the one with the gadgets in the house. At least now I won't have to hear about how much I'm spending on this thing (not that I pay any attention to it anyway!).


That rubbing off thing is funny, isn't it? I gave the woman who works for me (and helps me keep my business in business) a Kindle for Christmas. Her other half pooh-poohed it for a month or so but then when the K2 came out, _he_ had to have one. Since he seems to be much more of a shopper than she is, he's busy buying multiple skins and covers, while Susan is still using the plain old black Amazon cover. She does have a skin on her K, which I also gave her for Christmas.

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, here it is almost 10PM on Saturday nite and now my other half is backing out on wanting the Kindle for his Birthday.  He said he would use mine for a while before he made his mind up.  I made it very clear that he could use my Kindle for about 15 minutes and decide if he wanted one or not, but we would not be sharing a Kindle.  We had completely different taste in books and I don't want my Kindle filled up with his stuff (well, maybe not filled up, but whatever).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Well, here it is almost 10PM on Saturday nite and now my other half is backing out on wanting the Kindle for his Birthday. He said he would use mine for a while before he made his mind up. I made it very clear that he could use my Kindle for about 15 minutes and decide if he wanted one or not, but we would not be sharing a Kindle. We had completely different taste in books and I don't want my Kindle filled up with his stuff (well, maybe not filled up, but whatever).


What about if you got him a previously loved K1? Then he could keep all his books on the SD card?

Wait a minute, that doesn't really make much sense. If he had his own Kindle, you could just keep all your stuff (both of you) archived at Amazon. It doesn't matter if it's a K1.

Okay, it is obviously very early on Sunday and I need more coffee. Sorry for babbling. LOL.

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What about if you got him a previously loved K1? Then he could keep all his books on the SD card?
> 
> Wait a minute, that doesn't really make much sense. If he had his own Kindle, you could just keep all your stuff (both of you) archived at Amazon. It doesn't matter if it's a K1.
> 
> ...


Right, I don't care if he gets one or not. I just know we won't be sharing a Kindle. Like I said, he can use it for 15 minutes or so.......but after that it's get your own or be without. lol


----------

